# Berlusconi interviene ancora in Radio



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Berlusconi è intervenuto a Radio Centro Suono Sport, ecco le sue parole:


“Con i capitali del petrolio che sono entrati nel calcio si deve trovare qualcuno che sia disposto a mettere dei capitali per riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Un italiano? Credo possa fare bene in Italia, ma non credo che possa portare avanti una squadra che voglia essere protagonista in Europa e nel mondo. In Cina, il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti, quindi si crea un’importante possibilità per sviluppare il brand. Abbiamo avuto contatti con gruppi molto importanti ma nessuno voleva impegnarsi a mettere fondi ogni stagione. Adesso stiamo in trattativa con questo gruppo cinese, che comprende due soggetti che hanno più di 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale. Non so se chiuderemo la trattativa, devono ancora dirci se si impegneranno a fare investimenti importanti per le prossime stagioni. Maldini? E' andato in America e non si è mai proposto per un ruolo in società".


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Dichiarazioni brutte, per me un passo indietro...

La parte su Maldini è vergognosa, il fatto che dica "non so se chiuderemo la trattativa" preoccupa non poco


----------



## danjr (3 Giugno 2016)

Brutte dichiarazioni a sto giro... Mi sa che è meglio che entriamo nell'ottica di idee che la cosa più probabile sarà lo l'italschifo


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

Ma quali brutte dichiarazione ragazzi?? ha detto che ci sono 2 soggetti che superano i 10 miliardi di fatturato!!

ROBIN LI e JACK MA.

Per quanto riguarda la clausola di fare importanti mercati ogni anno è una storiella di propaganda,pura propaganda.Non si può mettere una clausola del genere per il semplice fatto che vige il FPF e bisogna spendere quello che si guadagna.I cinesi lo sanno e quindi non mi preoccupo per niente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Brutte dichiarazioni a sto giro... Mi sa che è meglio che entriamo nell'ottica di idee che la cosa più probabile sarà lo l'italschifo



No , perché per quanto mi riguarda non è un opzione . O la cessione o la mia dipartita da tifoso .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Giugno 2016)

Dichiarazione fantastica, *ha nuovamente ufficializzato la cessione* e la presenza dei *due soggetti con patrimoni personali da 10 miliardi* è da orgasmo 

Mi preoccuperei se parlasse ancora di ricerca di accordi sul valore della cessione, percentuali, governance, ma da questo punto di vista è lampante che hanno raggiunto tutti gli accordi.
*il fatto di pretendere accordi su investimenti futuri è chiaramente una boutade elettorale*


----------



## Miracle1980 (3 Giugno 2016)

Quel cavillo sugli "investimenti futuri" mette un po' di ansia...


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione fantastica, *ha nuovamente ufficializzato la cessione* e la presenza dei *due soggetti con patrimoni personali da 10 miliardi* è da orgasmo
> 
> Mi preoccuperei se parlasse ancora di ricerca di accordi sul valore della cessione, percentuali, governance, ma da questo punto di vista è lampante che hanno raggiunto tutti gli accordi.
> *il fatto di pretendere accordi su investimenti futuri è chiaramente una boutade elettorale*



Ad ogni intervista rilascia un dettaglio in più...pura propaganda elettorale in scaletta.


----------



## danykz (3 Giugno 2016)

Non ha parlato di ItalMilan


----------



## Sotiris (3 Giugno 2016)

ottime dichiarazioni, conferma ancora che ha conosciuto i nomi degli investitori.


----------



## Sand (3 Giugno 2016)

Dichiarazioni che non spostano una virgola, ne in positivo ne in negativo.
Ripete come un mantra sulla storia degli investimenti, perché ne vuole uscire come quello che aveva il Milan a cuore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2016)

Dichiarazioni troppo ambigue. Prima dice che c'è gente che supera i 10 miliardi di patrimonio, poi che teme non investano, inoltre continua a sparare menzogne su Maldini.

Un consiglio? Io eviterei di leggere o analizzare altre sue manfrine prima delle elezioni. Giusto ovviamente riportare le notizie, ma non demoralizzarsi/esaltarsi per quello che dice. 

I segnali positivi li abbiamo, ma non cerchiamoli nelle sue dichiarazioni.


----------



## DannySa (3 Giugno 2016)

"Mi preoccupano gli investimenti futuri", certo, questi si mettono in 8 in una cordata e comprano il Milan a cifre irreali per poi non investire nella squadra, mi pare giusto.
Secondo me può dire quello che vuole, di tempo per ritrattare non ne ha più e più ci avviciniamo al 15 e più sarà difficile per Berlusconi uscirsene senza perdere completamente la faccia.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

Se il problema è ''solo'' quello della clausola dello spendere nei prossimi anni allora possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli perchè col FPF è una clausola inapplicabile.


----------



## danjr (3 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , perché per quanto mi riguarda non è un opzione . O la cessione o la mia dipartita da tifoso .



Si ovvio, tiferò contro ogni partita in cui ci sarà anche solo un singolo membro di questa società. Non è questione di soldi, di campioni, ecc, ma di prese in giro! Mi accontenterei davvero di una società seria come quella del Sasuolo. Anche adesso il Milan è usato solo come strumento elettorale. Berlusconi ha deciso cosa fare, in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se il problema è ''solo'' quello della clausola dello spendere nei prossimi anni allora possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli perchè col FPF è una clausola inapplicabile.



esatto, è solo demagogia pre-elettorale.


----------



## danjr (3 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> esatto, è solo demagogia pre-elettorale.



Ma quanto è fastidioso essere usati così?


----------



## robs91 (3 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Non ha parlato di ItalMilan



Nell'Intervista a Libero si.Vaneggia di aprire un ciclo con l'Italcessi.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è fastidioso essere usati così?



molto, io non ne posso più di avere le date della MIA squadra scadenzate dagli impegni elettorali, impegni di cui non me ne frega nulla tra l'altro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2016)

Intanto Sportmediaset mette il titolone travisando completamente il significato delle sue farsi:"Non so se concludiamo".

Che mafiosi


----------



## FK87 (3 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi ma perché vi deprimete?? La cavolata sulla clausola investimenti e' tutta propaganda elettorale...vendo ma spendono perché l'ho chiesto io...comprano vinceranno ma è merito mio perché l'ho preteso. Tutte chiacchiere elettorali. State sereni e calmi. L'Italmilan non è attuabile. La champions la vedi più e gli sponsor ti salutano, già il fatturato cala drasticamente si vuole portarlo a 0? Se non fosse già tutto fatto neanche parla dei gruppi. Cioè questi comprano e non spendono? Come aumentano il valore del brand? Coi grandi giocatori. Eppoi clausole del genere non esistono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione fantastica, *ha nuovamente ufficializzato la cessione* e la presenza dei *due soggetti con patrimoni personali da 10 miliardi* è da orgasmo
> 
> Mi preoccuperei se parlasse ancora di ricerca di accordi sul valore della cessione, percentuali, governance, ma da questo punto di vista è lampante che hanno raggiunto tutti gli accordi.
> *il fatto di pretendere accordi su investimenti futuri è chiaramente una boutade elettorale*



Ha detto che con i gruppi precedenti tutto si è fermato quando non hanno voluto mettere nero su bianco l'impegno futuro..e dice che non sa se questa andrà in porto perché ancora non si sono impegnati su quel punto, io ci leggo un'uscita di sicurezza bella grande in caso decida lunedì di mandare tutto a monte..


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2016)

Ma lo sanno che se "non concludono" ci possono andare loro 2 a vedersi le partite?


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha detto che con i gruppi precedenti tutto si è fermato quando non hanno voluto mettere nero su bianco l'impegno futuro..e dice che non sa se questa andrà in porto perché ancora non si sono impegnati su quel punto, io ci leggo un'uscita di sicurezza bella grande in caso decida lunedì di mandare tutto a monte..


Uscita di sicurezza per chi?per nessuno dato che è una clausula inapplicabile con il FPF.
Se facesse fallire le trattative per questa storia sarebbe sbugiardato nell'immediato.Se fosse tutto un teatro questa volta se l'è studiato davvero malissimo.Ne uscirà completamente distrutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che non spostano una virgola, ne in positivo ne in negativo.
> Ripete come un mantra sulla storia degli investimenti, perché ne vuole uscire come quello che aveva il Milan a cuore.



Non ci sono più virgole da spostare ormai, si tratta solo di un punto da mettere


----------



## ScArsenal83 (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Maldini? E' andato in America e non si è mai proposto per un ruolo in società".



La parte su Maldini è non solo scandalosa ma vergognosa, perchè l'intervista continua parlando di Totti, dicendo che la Roma ha fatto bene a contrattualizzarlo per una nuova stagione da calciatore e poi _*offrirgli un ruolo in società.*_ ...quindi *la Roma deve offrire a Totti un contratto da dirigente mentre Maldini deve elemosinarlo al nano*.....senti Paolì...restatene a Miami che almeno il sangue non te lo fai amaro...non te lo meriti


----------



## Sand (3 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ovvio, tiferò contro ogni partita in cui ci sarà anche solo un singolo membro di questa società. Non è questione di soldi, di campioni, ecc, ma di prese in giro! Mi accontenterei davvero di una società seria come quella del Sasuolo. Anche adesso il Milan è usato solo come strumento elettorale. Berlusconi ha deciso cosa fare, in un senso o nell'altro.



Io non tiferò mai contro, anche se credo di prendermi un paio d'anni sabatici (anche nell'ultimo paio d'anni a dire il vero ho visto più Premier e Liga che Milan ahimè).
Il punto è che se dopo tutta sta manfrina non cede allo stadio ci rimane veramente solo lui e Galliani.
Non può assolutamente fare un passo indietro.
Ti quoto anche su un progetto stile Sassuolo.
Meno soldi, ma moralmente onesto, lavoratore, con programmazione seria e gente capace anche se sconosciuta.
Quello che non capisce è che non contestiamo il non vincere, che ci può stare, ma il non provarci, ne ora, ne ponendo basi per il futuro, e la disonestà!


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Nell'Intervista a Libero si.Vaneggia di aprire un ciclo con l'Italcessi.



Lì è andato giù ancora più duro, ha detto chiaro e tondo che si chiude solo se ci sarà questo impegno sennò avanti con l'ItalMilan..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me non ci crede neanche lui in quella buffonata del Milan italiano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

FK87 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma perché vi deprimete?? La cavolata sulla clausola investimenti e' tutta propaganda elettorale...vendo ma spendono perché l'ho chiesto io...comprano vinceranno ma è merito mio perché l'ho preteso. Tutte chiacchiere elettorali. State sereni e calmi. L'Italmilan non è attuabile. La champions la vedi più e gli sponsor ti salutano, già il fatturato cala drasticamente si vuole portarlo a 0? Se non fosse già tutto fatto neanche parla dei gruppi. Cioè questi comprano e non spendono? *Come aumentano il valore del brand?* Coi grandi giocatori. Eppoi clausole del genere non esistono.



Magari vogliono sfruttare il Brand Berlusconi al posto di prendere i giocatori..me le vedo andare a ruba ste magliette







Tu non la compreresti la 30 di Berlusconi?


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

Ha ridetto le solite identiche cose cambiando il verso delle parole... evidentemente i sondaggi gli han detto di puntare sugli scettici della cessione


----------



## Milan7champions (3 Giugno 2016)

Berlusconi in questi 30 anni nel Milan ha speso quasi 1 miliardo di euro, ha avuto tanto dal Milan ma ha buttato soldi e soldi, questo per coloro che ancora insistono a dubitare sulla passione del Presidente. Come mai i vari Del Vecchio, Ferrero che hanno un patrimonio 3 volte piu' grande di Berlusconi non entrano nel calcio, semplicemente non hanno passione e non sono fessi a sperperare soldi. I cinesi hanno tanti soldi ma non sono mica stupidi, curioso di sapere come va a finire questa storia, qualsiasi tifoso vorrebbe una nuova gestione vincente e non alla Thoir


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lì è andato giù ancora più duro, ha detto chiaro e tondo che si chiude solo se ci sarà questo impegno sennò avanti con l'ItalMilan..



Allora salta tutto sicuramente perchè è un impegno che non può essere preso per legge a meno che non abbiano subito grossi sponsor che li affianchino e facciano crescere il fatturato.Credo e spero che li abbiano.
In ogni caso se fallisse la trattativa per queste ***.zate cercate almeno di non farvi ribaltare la frittata perchè è chiaro che sia una falsità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Uscita di sicurezza per chi?per nessuno dato che è una clausula inapplicabile con il FPF.
> *Se facesse fallire le trattative per questa storia sarebbe sbugiardato nell'immediato*.Se fosse tutto un teatro questa volta se l'è studiato davvero malissimo.Ne uscirà completamente distrutto.



Ma secondo te gliene frega qualcosa? Ha dichiarato oggi il contrario di quello che Maldini stesso ha detto sabato...


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che non spostano una virgola, ne in positivo ne in negativo.
> Ripete come un mantra sulla storia degli investimenti, perché ne vuole uscire come quello che aveva il Milan a cuore.



Amen,niente più niente meno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Magari vogliono sfruttare il Brand Berlusconi al posto di prendere i giocatori..me le vedo andare a ruba ste magliette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vedo più come una maglietta per metallari e appassionati di hard rock,
a loro piace avere queste maglie con simbologie horror, in questo caso la mummia di uno zombie, ma anche demoni e vampiri...


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te gliene frega qualcosa? Ha dichiarato oggi il contrario di quello che Maldini stesso ha detto sabato...



Io penso che ora visto che sta cedendo può dire quello che vuole di Maldini che tanto ormai la patata bollente passa di mano.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

Fino a che non passano le elezioni non dirà mai la verità... e forse manco dopo lo farà


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io penso che ora visto che sta cedendo può dire quello che vuole di Maldini che tanto ormai la patata bollente passa di mano.



Si ma il punto è il problema che si fa questo a venire sbugiardato nell'immediato...gliene frega zero..tanto in vita sua avrà ritrattato cose dette da lui stesso 10mila volte..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma quali brutte dichiarazione ragazzi?? ha detto che ci sono 2 soggetti che superano i 10 miliardi di fatturato!!
> 
> ROBIN LI e JACK MA.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la clausola di fare importanti mercati ogni anno è una storiella di propaganda,pura propaganda.Non si può mettere una clausola del genere per il semplice fatto che vige il FPF e bisogna spendere quello che si guadagna.I cinesi lo sanno e quindi non mi preoccupo per niente.





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione fantastica, *ha nuovamente ufficializzato la cessione* e la presenza dei *due soggetti con patrimoni personali da 10 miliardi* è da orgasmo
> 
> Mi preoccuperei se parlasse ancora di ricerca di accordi sul valore della cessione, percentuali, governance, ma da questo punto di vista è lampante che hanno raggiunto tutti gli accordi.
> *il fatto di pretendere accordi su investimenti futuri è chiaramente una boutade elettorale*



Perfetto


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma il punto è il problema che si fa questo a venire sbugiardato nell'immediato...gliene frega zero..tanto in vita sua avrà ritrattato cose dette da lui stesso 10mila volte..



Si ma ritrattare une cessione fa clamore mediatico negativo come non mai...otretutto dopo che ha messo il carico dicendo che gli investitori hanno patrimoni da 10 MLD.Poteva starsene zitto sulle capacità economiche degli investitori o almeno essere più generico.Si è sbilanciato davvero troppo per pensare ad un teatrino che ad oggi sarebbe altamente distruttivo.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, al di là delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, guardiamo ai fatti e al passato.
Con Bee è saltato tutto non certo perché Berlusconi, per amore, si è ritirato dalla trattativa per non aver avuto rassicurazioni su investimenti futuri.
E' saltato perché Bee, quale broker/intermediario, non ha trovato gli investitori promessi (e quindi i soldi).

Ora sappiamo che il problema dei soldi al 100% non c'è quindi preparate le bandiere della Repubblica popolare cinese.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (3 Giugno 2016)

Naturalmente quelli del biscione ci speculano sopra e non parlano minimamente che ha confermato che ci sono almeno 2 che superano i 10 MLD di patrimonio personale!! dettaglio non da poco.... ragazzi soffriamo ancora qualche giorno poi arrivera la gloria e sarà ora di iniziare ad insultare tutti questi zerbini del nano a più non posso


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (3 Giugno 2016)

Ci vuole fare penare perchè oggi è l'ultimo giorno visto che dopo oggi non può più farlo per le elezioni...


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, al di là delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, guardiamo ai fatti e al passato.
> Con Bee è saltato tutto non certo perché Berlusconi, per amore, si è ritirato dalla trattativa per non aver avuto rassicurazioni su investimenti futuri.
> E' saltato perché Bee, quale broker/intermediario, non ha trovato gli investitori promessi (e quindi i soldi).
> 
> Ora sappiamo che il problema dei soldi al 100% non c'è quindi preparate le bandiere della Repubblica popolare cinese.



Boh... ormai ci siamo talmeno ammalati dal marcio che esce da questa società, che sinceramente io dietro Mr. Bee ci vedo anche altro... Berlusconi sapeva bene che quel cialtrone non poteva avere la forza di comprare la maggioranza e cavalcò l'onda per togliersi di dosso, almeno momentaneamente il malcontento dei tifosi


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma ritrattare une cessione fa clamore mediatico negativo come non mai...otretutto dopo che ha messo il carico dicendo che gli investitori hanno patrimoni da 10 MLD.Poteva starsene zitto sulle capacità economiche degli investitori o almeno essere più generico.Si è sbilanciato davvero troppo per pensare ad un teatrino che ad oggi sarebbe altamente distruttivo.



ai vecchi babbioni o rimbambiti alla crudeli/ruiu (cioé il 90% del suo elettorato rimasto) racconterà la frottola che questi non hanno voluto investire come lui chiedeva...sta gente cosa vuoi che sappia di FPF e regole UEFA...


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2016)

*Ecco qua, Sky torna ad occuparsi di Milan riportando un'ultim'ora dedicata alle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, sottolinenando la frase:"Non so se concluderemo".*


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

Questo non è assolutamente teatro.I suoi elettori fidàti sono contrari alla cessione.
Questa è pura campagna mediatica non atta a guadagnare voti ma bensì a non perderne troppi in chiave futura.
La differenza è sostanziale ragazzi.


----------



## robs91 (3 Giugno 2016)

Questo farabutto farà saltare tutto all'ultimo,io non mi fido per niente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Boh... ormai ci siamo talmeno ammalati dal marcio che esce da questa società, che sinceramente io dietro Mr. Bee ci vedo anche altro... Berlusconi sapeva bene che quel cialtrone non poteva avere la forza di comprare la maggioranza e cavalcò l'onda per togliersi di dosso, almeno momentaneamente il malcontento dei tifosi



In realtà la ricostruzione vera è un po' diversa...Bee adesso viene sbeffeggiato ma lui per la maggioranza li aveva gli investitori, eccome se li aveva...ma quando il nano di notte si è svegliato con le corna girate e ha deciso che si trattava per il 48% è cambiato tutto e Bee è rimasto spiazzato..ha provato a vedere se trovava lo stesso qualcuno ma è chiaro che, come detto da tutti, nessuno investe 480 milioni per non contare nulla


----------



## Sotiris (3 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Boh... ormai ci siamo talmeno ammalati dal marcio che esce da questa società, che sinceramente io dietro Mr. Bee ci vedo anche altro... Berlusconi sapeva bene che quel cialtrone non poteva avere la forza di comprare la maggioranza e cavalcò l'onda per togliersi di dosso, almeno momentaneamente il malcontento dei tifosi



aspetta, però Bee non era l'investitore (se non per una parte) con soldi suoi, è sempre stato presentato come una sorta di Galatioto attuale, cioè come uomo che era stato in grado di trovare investitori alle spalle (si parlava di una banca cinese e di un fondo di Abu Dhabi se non ricordo male).

non so se corrisponda al vero che Berlusconi in una notte cambiò idea e disse di non voler più vendere il 51% ma il 48% e sia stato questo a mandare all'aria il tutto o il crollo delle borse asiatiche, fatto sta che Berlusconi era così convinto da questa persona che fu firmato il preliminare e cominciò la collaborazione con Doyen esattamente un anno fa (ricordi Galliani con il brasiliano della Doyen?).
Fininvest/Berlusconi mai avrebbe speso se non avesse creduto a questa trattativa.
infatti ad un certo punto dell'estate improvvisamente ci ritroviamo senza più soldi da spendere, esattamente come a gennaio.

ma già allora il Milan l'aveva venduto ed in mani ben meno sicure di quelle dei cinesi attuali.

p.s. aggiungo che non credo all'illazione su Bee fantoccio di Fininvest che "ricicla" denaro di nero da conti esteri in paradisi fiscali ecc ecc, non credo minimamente a questa cosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco qua, Sky torna ad occuparsi di Milan riportando un'ultim'ora dedicata alle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, sottolinenando la frase:"Non so se concluderemo".*



AHAHAH!!!...Che pezzi di sterco...


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2016)

*Quasi tutti i media considerano queste dichiarazioni un passo indietro, sottolineando la frase:"Non se concluderemo la trattativa".*


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> hai vecchi babbioni o rimbambiti alla crudeli/ruiu (cioé il 90% del suo elettorato rimasto) racconterà la frottola che questi non hanno voluto investire come lui chiedeva...sta gente cosa vuoi che sappia di FPF e regole UEFA...



I Crudeli e Ruiu non ci crederanno ma faranno di tutto per far passare un altra verità.Quelli non sono suoi elettori sono suoi pennivendoli.Il resto dei tifosi la verità la saprebbe a breve.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Giugno 2016)

Basta io da oggi son tranquillo

Cede? Bene cerchiamo di ritornare il Milan
Non cede? Ok solo lui e Galliani andranno allo stadio, non voglio più sentirli e ne li seguirò, problema di SB che continuerà a perdere soldi, cavoli di SB che sarà travolto dalle critiche dopo la cessione ai cinesi dell'inter

L'unica cosa che mi dispiacerebbe è l'essere poi presi in giro da interisti e dai media come Sky e TL e altri


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2016)

Non riesco davvero a capire tutta questa ansia per le dichiarazioni sull'ItalMilan. Se dovesse saltare la trattativa pensate davvero che potremo tornare grandi sotto la gestione B&G ? vi aspettate davvero qualcosa di diverso da quello visto negli ultimi quattro anni ? se avesse detto che in caso di mancato accordo coi cinesi ci avrebbe pensato lui a riportare a suon di investimenti il Milan sul tetto del mondo vi sareste sentiti più tranquilli ? io per niente, se non altro per una volta nella sua vita è sincero al 100%.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco qua, Sky torna ad occuparsi di Milan riportando un'ultim'ora dedicata alle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, sottolinenando la frase:"Non so se concluderemo".*



Ahahaha che schifo
E poi qualcuno ha in coraggio di dire che non sono in malafede


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Quasi tutti i media considerano queste dichiarazioni un passo indietro, sottolineando la frase:"Non se concluderemo la trattativa".*



Queste le riportano, le notizie degli altri giorni no.

La linea editoriale di Sky è davvero raccappricciante


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, al di là delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, guardiamo ai fatti e al passato.
> Con Bee è saltato tutto non certo perché Berlusconi, per amore, si è ritirato dalla trattativa per non aver avuto rassicurazioni su investimenti futuri.
> *E' saltato perché Bee, quale broker/intermediario, non ha trovato gli investitori promessi *(e quindi i soldi).
> 
> Ora sappiamo che il problema dei soldi al 100% non c'è quindi preparate le bandiere della Repubblica popolare cinese.





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Boh... ormai ci siamo talmeno ammalati dal marcio che esce da questa società, *che sinceramente io dietro Mr. Bee ci vedo anche altro... Berlusconi sapeva bene che quel cialtrone non poteva avere la forza di comprare la maggioranza e cavalcò l'onda per togliersi di dosso, almeno momentaneamente il malcontento dei tifosi*



Secondo me avete le fette di salame davanti agli occhi...

Per me la storia di questi due ultimi anni è solare e facilmente riscontrabile...

Prima di tutto l'offerta dei cinesi, pressapoco simile all'attuale, era sicuramente presente anche l'anno scorso, ma Berlusconi da vero amante e appassionato tifoso milanista a ben pensato di disprezzarla e accettare una strada molto più speculativa e incerta.

Doyen, rientro dei propri capitali (tramite le banche arabe) speculazioni in borse asiatiche tramite le conoscenze di Bee..

senno il mercato da 90 milioni non sarebbe mai partito per poi fermarsi a metà (come riferito dai media ne contemplava circa 150)

Poi sappiamo dello stop dell'Uefa alla Doyen e delle intercettazioni della guardia di finanza, a quel punto Bee ha chiesto tempo nella speranza non avveratasi di trovare ulteriori investitori.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Giugno 2016)

Inutile stare dietro a ragionare ogni giorno sulle parole che questo vecchio racconta in giro, per la sua campagna elettorale. Stiamo calmi e aspettiamo il 15, manca poco e sapremo il nostro futuro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Quasi tutti i media considerano queste dichiarazioni un passo indietro, sottolineando la frase:"Non se concluderemo la trattativa".*



Io non dò troppo la colpa ai media in questo caso, quelle di Berlusconi sono dichiarazioni effettivamente ambigue dove il nano dà un colpo al cerchio e una alla botte, poi ovvio che i Di Stefano o i Pellegatti danno più peso alla parte di intervista che conviene a loro, soprattutto al loro padrone pelato.
Il problema è Berlusconi che dà loro l'opportunità di farlo.

Fino alle elezioni sarà così, un'altalena di dichiarazioni. Il mio consiglio è di non andare troppo in paranoia con le parole di questo maestro della menzogna, attendiamo e valutiamo i dati oggettivi che abbiamo.


----------



## Hammer (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Quasi tutti i media considerano queste dichiarazioni un passo indietro, sottolineando la frase:"Non se concluderemo la trattativa".*



Prima taceva sempre, rilasciava dichiarazioni vaghe una tantum

Adesso parla a QUALSIASI radio e a QUALSIASI televisione: ha capito cosa vogliono sentirsi dire i tifosi, in vista delle amministrative. Ci sta usando per l'ennesima volta.

Mi dispiace ma fino alla chiusura dei ballottaggi nelle amministrative non crederò a una sola parola che esca dalla bocca di Berlusconi a proposito di Milan


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

Su Libero di stamani ha rilasciato un'intervista in cui parla anche di Milan. Dice sostanzialmente gli stessi concetti, ma decisamente più orientati alla cessione!!!


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (3 Giugno 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in questi 30 anni nel Milan ha speso quasi 1 miliardo di euro, ha avuto tanto dal Milan ma ha buttato soldi e soldi, questo per coloro che ancora insistono a dubitare sulla passione del Presidente. Come mai i vari Del Vecchio, Ferrero che hanno un patrimonio 3 volte piu' grande di Berlusconi non entrano nel calcio, semplicemente non hanno passione e non sono fessi a sperperare soldi. I cinesi hanno tanti soldi ma non sono mica stupidi, curioso di sapere come va a finire questa storia, qualsiasi tifoso vorrebbe una nuova gestione vincente e non alla Thoir



Era un po' che non mi balzava agli occhi uno dei tuoi interventi. Grazie Dio Silvio per la tua immensa passione, evvivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Ah, per la cronaca, Ferrero è morto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Inutile stare dietro a ragionare ogni giorno sulle parole che questo vecchio racconta in giro, per la sua campagna elettorale. Stiamo calmi e aspettiamo il 15, *manca poco *e sapremo il nostro futuro.



Manca un'eternità..e soprattutto dopo la legnata elettorale questo è capace di mandare in vacca tutto di punto in bianco..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (3 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non dò troppo la colpa ai media in questo caso, quelle di Berlusconi sono dichiarazioni effettivamente ambigue dove il nano dà un colpo al cerchio e una alla botte, poi ovvio che i Di Stefano o i Pellegatti danno più peso alla parte di intervista che conviene a loro, soprattutto al loro padrone pelato.
> Il problema è Berlusconi che dà loro l'opportunità di farlo.
> 
> Fino alle elezioni sarà così, un'altalena di dichiarazioni. Il mio consiglio è di non andare troppo in paranoia con le parole di questo maestro della menzogna, attendiamo e valutiamo i dati oggettivi che abbiamo.



Valar Dohaeris


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Valar Dohaeris



Soprattutto Pellegatti e Di stefano


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Manca un'eternità..e soprattutto dopo la legnata elettorale questo è capace di mandare in vacca tutto di punto in bianco..



Un'eternita' non manca, dato che l'esclusiva dovrebbe scadere a breve e soprattutto, nel bene o nel male, dobbiamo anche noi pensare, al piu' presto, alla prossima stagione e decidere per prima cosa chi sara' l'allenatore.


----------



## Fabius.85 (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è intervenuto a Radio Centro Suono Sport, ecco le sue parole:
> 
> 
> “Con i capitali del petrolio che sono entrati nel calcio si deve trovare qualcuno che sia disposto a mettere dei capitali per riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Un italiano? Credo possa fare bene in Italia, ma non credo che possa portare avanti una squadra che voglia essere protagonista in Europa e nel mondo. In Cina, il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti, quindi si crea un’importante possibilità per sviluppare il brand. Abbiamo avuto contatti con gruppi molto importanti ma nessuno voleva impegnarsi a mettere fondi ogni stagione. Adesso stiamo in trattativa con questo gruppo cinese, che comprende due soggetti che hanno più di 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale. Non so se chiuderemo la trattativa, devono ancora dirci se si impegneranno a fare investimenti importanti per le prossime stagioni. Maldini? E' andato in America e non si è mai proposto per un ruolo in società".



Bboni ragazzi bboni. Ricordo che due giorni due il FAMOSO video su Facebook dove diceva di preferire gli italiani (italians do it better) Fininvest firmava l'esclusiva a trattare con i cinesi. 
Aspettiamo il 15 e diamo il giusto peso alle parole di questo cialtrone in (pienissima) campagna elettorale.


----------



## Milan7champions (3 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Era un po' che non mi balzava agli occhi uno dei tuoi interventi. Grazie Dio Silvio per la tua immensa passione, evvivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Ah, per la cronaca, Ferrero è morto.


Per la cronoca esistono gli eredi, Giovanni Ferrero, a me balzano agli occhi gli ingrati, e sai quanti ce ne sono


----------



## Gekyn (3 Giugno 2016)

come ho già detto nell'altro topic........Continua a rilasciare dichiarazione di pura propaganda politica, bisogna andare con un setaccio e distinguere dalle menzogne, tante, dalle verità, poche e distorte.


----------



## Giangy (3 Giugno 2016)

A parlato anche di potenza di investimenti, dice che forse non sono sufficenti, e che allora in quelle condizioni non vende, sarebbe scandaloso dopo due mesi di trattativa.


----------



## Reblanck (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco qua, Sky torna ad occuparsi di Milan riportando un'ultim'ora dedicata alle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, sottolinenando la frase:"Non so se concluderemo".*


----------



## Fabius.85 (3 Giugno 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Per la cronoca esistono gli eredi, Giovanni Ferrero, a me balzano agli occhi gli ingrati, e sai quanti ce ne sono



Finiamola con sta storia degli ingrati, sarai abbastanza grande per ricordare e capire che anche Berlusconi ha sfruttato il Milan per i suoi fini (come ha sempre fatto e come sta facendo adesso). Non é uno che fa beneficienza l'ex cav.
Scusate l'OT ma questa storia degli ingrati e degli irriconoscenti non la posso più sentire.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Giugno 2016)

Inno al pessimismo.

Prima delle finali del Milan stellare preparavo il bandierone. Una corsa in cantina via la plastica di copertura e poi di corsa davanti la TV. A volte il bandierone è tornato in cantina senza essere aperto. 

Crescendo ricordo la bottiglia di champagne messa nel frigorifero e dopo il 3-0 al Liverpool a fine primo tempo, la bottiglia ghiacciata appoggiata a centro tavola.

Ora ne il bandierone o bottiglie varie mi passano per la testa... Questa vicenda della cessione vale molto più di qualsiasi finale di Champions...
A breve sapremo se potremo risorgere o verremo portati all inferno tirati da quei due maledetti.

Fate in fretta.... L attesa logora. Che siano 90 minuti o dieci giorni.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è intervenuto a Radio Centro Suono Sport, ecco le sue parole:
> 
> 
> “Con i capitali del petrolio che sono entrati nel calcio si deve trovare qualcuno che sia disposto a mettere dei capitali per riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Un italiano? Credo possa fare bene in Italia, ma non credo che possa portare avanti una squadra che voglia essere protagonista in Europa e nel mondo. In Cina, il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti, quindi si crea un’importante possibilità per sviluppare il brand. Abbiamo avuto contatti con gruppi molto importanti ma nessuno voleva impegnarsi a mettere fondi ogni stagione. Adesso stiamo in trattativa con questo gruppo cinese, che comprende due soggetti che hanno più di 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale. Non so se chiuderemo la trattativa, devono ancora dirci se si impegneranno a fare investimenti importanti per le prossime stagioni. Maldini? E' andato in America e non si è mai proposto per un ruolo in società".



Inizia a preparasi la scusa per il dopo-elezioni, quando la manfrina non gli servirà più


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco qua, Sky torna ad occuparsi di Milan riportando un'ultim'ora dedicata alle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, sottolinenando la frase:"Non so se concluderemo".*



Che vergogna.


----------



## Milan7champions (3 Giugno 2016)

Fabius.85 ha scritto:


> Finiamola con sta storia degli ingrati, sarai abbastanza grande per ricordare e capire che anche Berlusconi ha sfruttato il Milan per i suoi fini (come ha sempre fatto e come sta facendo adesso). Non é uno che fa beneficienza l'ex cav.
> Scusate l'OT ma questa storia degli ingrati e degli irriconoscenti non la posso più sentire.


A parte che prima ho scritto che il Milan ha dato tanto a Berlusconi, ma e' anche vero il contrario, nessuno Presidente in Italia ha speso come lui, io mi baso su dati reali, fatti, non opinioni. Tu pensala come vuoi, non mi interessa, io saro' sempre grato a lui per le gioie, ma sono altrettanto convinto che il Milan in questi 5 anni non ha funzionato bene e cambiare gestione sia la soluzione migliore, per tutti.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Giugno 2016)

> *Ecco qua, Sky torna ad occuparsi di Milan riportando un'ultim'ora dedicata alle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, sottolinenando la frase:"Non so se concluderemo".*



Ma ha detto le stesse cose degli altri giorni! Mamma mia Sky,capisco la tiritera della Champions ma sarebbe anche ora di andare avanti.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco qua, Sky torna ad occuparsi di Milan riportando un'ultim'ora dedicata alle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, sottolinenando la frase:"Non so se concluderemo".*



Non so se noi concluderemo, ma di sicuro loro non concludono con diletta leotta


----------



## Fabius.85 (3 Giugno 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> A parte che prima ho scritto che il Milan ha dato tanto a Berlusconi, ma e' anche vero il contrario, nessuno Presidente in Italia ha speso come lui, io mi baso su dati reali, fatti, non opinioni. Tu pensala come vuoi, non mi interessa, io saro' sempre grato a lui per le gioie, ma sono altrettanto convinto che il Milan in questi 5 anni non ha funzionato bene e cambiare gestione sia la soluzione migliore, per tutti.




Non andiamo oltre perché non é questa la sede per farlo, la cosa che rileva è che siamo d'accordo sul fatto che debba cedere.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Giugno 2016)

Sapete se oggi Berlusconi sarà ospite da qualche altra parte?


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2016)

ma l intervista a Libero sarebbe di ieri e pubblicata oggi o di stamani??


----------



## Fabius.85 (3 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sapete se oggi Berlusconi sarà ospite da qualche altra parte?



Direttamente in TV o radio non credo, o meglio non riesco a trovare nulla. Sicuramente sarà ad Ostia e a Milano per chiudere la campagna elettorale di Marchini e Parisi.


----------



## danykz (3 Giugno 2016)

Io aspetto solo l'articolo che sta scrivendo il buon Campopiano, ho paura e sono tanto NERVOSO, tutta questa faccenda ci sta facendo TANTO TANTO male! Non vedo l'ora che finisca(positivamente)


----------



## Sotiris (3 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sapete se oggi Berlusconi sarà ospite da qualche altra parte?



ho paura di trovarmelo stasera al videocitofono al posto del fattorino della pizza....


----------



## koti (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è intervenuto a Radio Centro Suono Sport, ecco le sue parole:
> 
> 
> “Con i capitali del petrolio che sono entrati nel calcio si deve trovare qualcuno che sia disposto a mettere dei capitali per riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Un italiano? Credo possa fare bene in Italia, ma non credo che possa portare avanti una squadra che voglia essere protagonista in Europa e nel mondo. In Cina, il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti, quindi si crea un’importante possibilità per sviluppare il brand. Abbiamo avuto contatti con gruppi molto importanti ma nessuno voleva impegnarsi a mettere fondi ogni stagione. Adesso stiamo in trattativa con questo gruppo cinese, che comprende due soggetti che hanno più di 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale. Non so se chiuderemo la trattativa, devono ancora dirci se si impegneranno a fare investimenti importanti per le prossime stagioni. Maldini? E' andato in America e non si è mai proposto per un ruolo in società".


La menzogna reincarnata in un essere vivente, un essere schifoso e ripugnante.
Un giorno dice che è ottimista e che gli investitori sono affadabilissimi, il giorno dopo dice che forse non chiudono e che devono ancora dimostrargli di voler investire.

Quanto possono valere le parole di quest'uomo? ZERO

Mi viene da ridere quando vedo gente che si lamenta dei possibili 100 milioni annui dei cinesi "eh ma sono troppo pochi" rofl, ma siete seri? Datemi pure Squinzi o Thohir! Mi vanno bene pure quelli, purchè ci liberino da questo aborto di uomo mi andrebbe bene qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

*Nell'intervista al QS di Berlusconi, parla in questo modo della trattativa: "Stiamo parlando e gli interlocutori mi piacciono molto, sono persone serie, potrebbe essere la volta buona"*

*Nell'intervista a Libero, anche qua Berlusconi parla di Milan: "Sono il primo tifoso del Milan, voglio essere certo che il futuro della squadra sia all'altezza della sua storia e delle aspettative di ogni tifoso. Vendere mi dispiace, è ovvio, ma devo essere realista: dopo l'entrata nel mondo del calcio dei soldi del petrolio, i costi sono lievitati in una maniera impossibile e anche irrispettosa verso il disagio di tante persone, visto che si tratta comunque di un gioco. Sono costi tali che una famiglia, anche con una solida situazione di imprese alle spalle, non è più in grado di affrontare. Quindi intendo consegnare il Milan, che mi ha dato così tante soddisfazioni, nelle mani di qualcuno - non sarà una persona fisica, ma un gruppo di imprenditori e di operatori finanziari – che abbia le risorse e la voglia di investire necessarie a riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Voglio verificare molto bene questi impegni da parte di possibili acquirenti, e quindi procedo con prudenza nelle relative negoziazioni. Rimango in ogni caso disponibile a continuare ad occuparmi del Milan nei modi che mi venissero richiesti dalla eventuale nuova proprietà. Se poi non riusciremo ad individuare un acquirente con le giuste caratteristiche, allora proveremo ad andare avanti con le nostre forze. In quel caso, sarà un Milan molto giovane e tutto italiano, che darà inizio ad un nuovo ciclo”"*


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Nell'intervista al QS di Berlusconi, parla in questo modo della trattativa: "Stiamo parlando e gli interlocutori mi piacciono molto, sono persone serie, potrebbe essere la volta buona"*
> 
> *Nell'intervista a Libero, anche qua Berlusconi parla di Milan: "Sono il primo tifoso del Milan, voglio essere certo che il futuro della squadra sia all'altezza della sua storia e delle aspettative di ogni tifoso. Vendere mi dispiace, è ovvio, ma devo essere realista: dopo l'entrata nel mondo del calcio dei soldi del petrolio, i costi sono lievitati in una maniera impossibile e anche irrispettosa verso il disagio di tante persone, visto che si tratta comunque di un gioco. Sono costi tali che una famiglia, anche con una solida situazione di imprese alle spalle, non è più in grado di affrontare. Quindi intendo consegnare il Milan, che mi ha dato così tante soddisfazioni, nelle mani di qualcuno - non sarà una persona fisica, ma un gruppo di imprenditori e di operatori finanziari – che abbia le risorse e la voglia di investire necessarie a riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Voglio verificare molto bene questi impegni da parte di possibili acquirenti, e quindi procedo con prudenza nelle relative negoziazioni. Rimango in ogni caso disponibile a continuare ad occuparmi del Milan nei modi che mi venissero richiesti dalla eventuale nuova proprietà. Se poi non riusciremo ad individuare un acquirente con le giuste caratteristiche, allora proveremo ad andare avanti con le nostre forze. In quel caso, sarà un Milan molto giovane e tutto italiano, che darà inizio ad un nuovo ciclo”"*



Chiedo scusa se ho riportato il virgolettato esatto, ma visto il pessimo giornalismo italiano, dove si strumentalizza e si distorce tutto, mi sembrava fondamentale che le parole fossero quelle precise di berlusconi


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è intervenuto a Radio Centro Suono Sport, ecco le sue parole:
> 
> 
> “Con i capitali del petrolio che sono entrati nel calcio si deve trovare qualcuno che sia disposto a mettere dei capitali per riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Un italiano? Credo possa fare bene in Italia, ma non credo che possa portare avanti una squadra che voglia essere protagonista in Europa e nel mondo. In Cina, il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti, quindi si crea un’importante possibilità per sviluppare il brand. Abbiamo avuto contatti con gruppi molto importanti ma nessuno voleva impegnarsi a mettere fondi ogni stagione. Adesso stiamo in trattativa con questo gruppo cinese, che comprende due soggetti che hanno più di 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale. Non so se chiuderemo la trattativa, devono ancora dirci se si impegneranno a fare investimenti importanti per le prossime stagioni. Maldini? E' andato in America e non si è mai proposto per un ruolo in società".



Ma bastaaaaa
Siamo a 2-3 interventi al giorno per dire sempre le stesse cose.
Ci vuole rendere zimbelli fino all'ultimo.
B-A-S-T-A


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2016)

Sono sempre le solite dichiarazioni.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono sempre le solite dichiarazioni.



Chissà perchè continua a farle...è noioso e ripetitivo per chiunque..


----------



## Crox93 (3 Giugno 2016)

Non do la minima importanza alle sue dichiarazioni, specialmente in piena campagna elettorale.
Ragazzi bisogna aspettare e al limite leggere ciò che scrive Campopiano, l'unico che ha sempre parlato con cognizione di causa (sempre prendendo tutto con le pinze, anche le sue dichiarazioni) ciò che dicono gli altri va ignorato e basta.


----------



## fabio96 (3 Giugno 2016)

Mi auguro che sia tutta campagna elettorale, perchè se non vende preparate le bombe a mano sotto Casa Milan!!!


----------



## danjr (3 Giugno 2016)

Oggi è l'ultimo giorno di campagna elettorale dai... Speriamo non vada al ballottaggio in nessuna città così almeno ci risparmia altre strumentalizzazioni politiche. Non ci resta che aspettarlo al varco


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Nell'intervista al QS di Berlusconi, parla in questo modo della trattativa: "Stiamo parlando e gli interlocutori mi piacciono molto, sono persone serie, potrebbe essere la volta buona"*
> 
> *Nell'intervista a Libero, anche qua Berlusconi parla di Milan: "Sono il primo tifoso del Milan, voglio essere certo che il futuro della squadra sia all'altezza della sua storia e delle aspettative di ogni tifoso. Vendere mi dispiace, è ovvio, ma devo essere realista: dopo l'entrata nel mondo del calcio dei soldi del petrolio, i costi sono lievitati in una maniera impossibile e anche irrispettosa verso il disagio di tante persone, visto che si tratta comunque di un gioco. Sono costi tali che una famiglia, anche con una solida situazione di imprese alle spalle, non è più in grado di affrontare. Quindi intendo consegnare il Milan, che mi ha dato così tante soddisfazioni, nelle mani di qualcuno - non sarà una persona fisica, ma un gruppo di imprenditori e di operatori finanziari – che abbia le risorse e la voglia di investire necessarie a riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Voglio verificare molto bene questi impegni da parte di possibili acquirenti, e quindi procedo con prudenza nelle relative negoziazioni. Rimango in ogni caso disponibile a continuare ad occuparmi del Milan nei modi che mi venissero richiesti dalla eventuale nuova proprietà. Se poi non riusciremo ad individuare un acquirente con le giuste caratteristiche, allora proveremo ad andare avanti con le nostre forze. In quel caso, sarà un Milan molto giovane e tutto italiano, che darà inizio ad un nuovo ciclo”"*



Grazie,grazie davvero per aver riportato queste due interviste che ovviamente gli altri media non riportano perchè fà più audience un Berlusconi più al negativo che al positivo.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2016)

up


----------



## TheZio (3 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Intanto Sportmediaset mette il titolone travisando completamente il significato delle sue farsi:"Non so se concludiamo".
> 
> Che mafiosi



Oggi spettacolare Studio Sport: C era il virgolettato del nano che diceva che sono in trattativa, che ci sono due uirenti con un patrimonio di 10 mld e che altrimenti avanti con l italcess..
E la giornalista che fa? Legge tutti meno la parte dei due stramiliardari 
Bon ragazzi qua siamo arrivati al boicottaggio bello e buono...


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Fabius.85 ha scritto:


> Bboni ragazzi bboni. Ricordo che due giorni due il FAMOSO video su Facebook dove diceva di preferire gli italiani (italians do it better) Fininvest firmava l'esclusiva a trattare con i cinesi.
> Aspettiamo il 15 e diamo il giusto peso alle parole di questo cialtrone in (pienissima) campagna elettorale.



Si si aspettiamo il 15..intanto nel week-end l'inter passerà ai cinesi..in due settimane hanno fatto tutto, noi due mesi e ancora il nano rompe le balls...


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è intervenuto a Radio Centro Suono Sport, ecco le sue parole:
> 
> 
> “Con i capitali del petrolio che sono entrati nel calcio si deve trovare qualcuno che sia disposto a mettere dei capitali per riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Un italiano? Credo possa fare bene in Italia, ma non credo che possa portare avanti una squadra che voglia essere protagonista in Europa e nel mondo. In Cina, il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti, quindi si crea un’importante possibilità per sviluppare il brand. Abbiamo avuto contatti con gruppi molto importanti ma nessuno voleva impegnarsi a mettere fondi ogni stagione. Adesso stiamo in trattativa con questo gruppo cinese, che comprende due soggetti che hanno più di 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale. Non so se chiuderemo la trattativa, devono ancora dirci se si impegneranno a fare investimenti importanti per le prossime stagioni. Maldini? E' andato in America e non si è mai proposto per un ruolo in società".



Piduista senza vergogna


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Nell'intervista al QS di Berlusconi, parla in questo modo della trattativa: "Stiamo parlando e gli interlocutori mi piacciono molto, sono persone serie, potrebbe essere la volta buona"*
> 
> *Nell'intervista a Libero, anche qua Berlusconi parla di Milan: "Sono il primo tifoso del Milan, voglio essere certo che il futuro della squadra sia all'altezza della sua storia e delle aspettative di ogni tifoso. Vendere mi dispiace, è ovvio, ma devo essere realista: dopo l'entrata nel mondo del calcio dei soldi del petrolio, i costi sono lievitati in una maniera impossibile e anche irrispettosa verso il disagio di tante persone, visto che si tratta comunque di un gioco. Sono costi tali che una famiglia, anche con una solida situazione di imprese alle spalle, non è più in grado di affrontare. Quindi intendo consegnare il Milan, che mi ha dato così tante soddisfazioni, nelle mani di qualcuno - non sarà una persona fisica, ma un gruppo di imprenditori e di operatori finanziari – che abbia le risorse e la voglia di investire necessarie a riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Voglio verificare molto bene questi impegni da parte di possibili acquirenti, e quindi procedo con prudenza nelle relative negoziazioni. Rimango in ogni caso disponibile a continuare ad occuparmi del Milan nei modi che mi venissero richiesti dalla eventuale nuova proprietà. Se poi non riusciremo ad individuare un acquirente con le giuste caratteristiche, allora proveremo ad andare avanti con le nostre forze. In quel caso, sarà un Milan molto giovane e tutto italiano, che darà inizio ad un nuovo ciclo”"*



Io vedo ancora troppi condizionali per i miei gusti...se si stessero solo preparando le carte basterebbe dire "ho trovato i compratori giusti e adesso dobbiamo solo firmare le carte con gli ultimi dettagli tecnici"...invece continua coi "forse" "potrebbe" "vediamo" e soprattutto continua a sbandierare l'ItalcessiMilan e Broccolo ancora lavora alla prossima stagione..

Ditemi voi se tutto questo è normale...


----------



## robs91 (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io vedo ancora troppi condizionali per i miei gusti...se si stessero solo preparando le carte basterebbe dire "ho trovato i compratori giusti e adesso dobbiamo solo firmare le carte con gli ultimi dettagli tecnici"...invece continua coi "forse" "potrebbe" "vediamo" e soprattutto continua a sbandierare l'ItalcessiMilan e Broccolo ancora lavora alla prossima stagione..
> 
> Ditemi voi se tutto questo è normale...



Non lo è.E la scusa della campagna elettorale regge poco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è intervenuto a Radio Centro Suono Sport, ecco le sue parole:
> 
> 
> “Con i capitali del petrolio che sono entrati nel calcio si deve trovare qualcuno che sia disposto a mettere dei capitali per riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Un italiano? Credo possa fare bene in Italia, ma non credo che possa portare avanti una squadra che voglia essere protagonista in Europa e nel mondo. In Cina, il Milan ha 243 milioni di simpatizzanti, quindi si crea un’importante possibilità per sviluppare il brand. Abbiamo avuto contatti con gruppi molto importanti ma nessuno voleva impegnarsi a mettere fondi ogni stagione. *Adesso stiamo in trattativa con questo gruppo cinese, che comprende due soggetti che hanno più di 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale. Non so se chiuderemo la trattativa, devono ancora dirci se si impegneranno a fare investimenti importanti per le prossime stagioni.* Maldini? E' andato in America e non si è mai proposto per un ruolo in società".



Aiuto :S, ma non mi faccio prendere da allarmismi calma,la parte su Maldini meglio un bel no comment.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco qua, Sky torna ad occuparsi di Milan riportando un'ultim'ora dedicata alle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, sottolinenando la frase:"Non so se concluderemo".*



LoL ovviamente quando c'erano notizie belle non ne hanno mai parlato chiaro  .


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Giugno 2016)

Sarebbe buona cosa non parlasse più di maldini. Non senza prima essersi sciacquato la bocca. E comunque non mettendolo in mezzo le sue dichiarazioni senza logica.
Ormai mi pare che la questione su cui ruota tutto sia solo la 'certezza' sugli investimenti futuri. Non mi pare che sia una richiesta fattibile, anzi la trovo francamente una follia.
Sembra un puzzle misterioso dove ancora più misteriose sono le tempistiche del passaggio dell'inter nonchè dei fattacci 'thohir' e 'pavia calcio'!!! Se berlusconi sta stendendosi da solo il tappeto rosso ( io non glielo stendo di certo, prima si leva di torno meglio è) per un'uscita trionfale di scena, innalzandosi a salvatore della patria, potrei pure passarci sopra perchè alla fine avrebbe fatto ciò che tutti vogliamo ma se tutte queste manfrine sono state studiate ad hoc per far saltare tutto lasciandosi la via di fuga allora sta rischiando grosso e sta scherzando col fuoco. L'ira di noi tutti sarebbe devastante.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Giugno 2016)

Se la cessione non dovesse avvenire le colpe sarebbero solo del nano malefico che ha deciso di tenersi il Milan, non di certo perché i cinesi non darebbero garanzie sul futuro.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Nell'intervista al QS di Berlusconi, parla in questo modo della trattativa: "Stiamo parlando e gli interlocutori mi piacciono molto, sono persone serie, potrebbe essere la volta buona"*
> 
> *Nell'intervista a Libero, anche qua Berlusconi parla di Milan: "Sono il primo tifoso del Milan, voglio essere certo che il futuro della squadra sia all'altezza della sua storia e delle aspettative di ogni tifoso. Vendere mi dispiace, è ovvio, ma devo essere realista: dopo l'entrata nel mondo del calcio dei soldi del petrolio, i costi sono lievitati in una maniera impossibile e anche irrispettosa verso il disagio di tante persone, visto che si tratta comunque di un gioco. Sono costi tali che una famiglia, anche con una solida situazione di imprese alle spalle, non è più in grado di affrontare. Quindi intendo consegnare il Milan, che mi ha dato così tante soddisfazioni, nelle mani di qualcuno - non sarà una persona fisica, ma un gruppo di imprenditori e di operatori finanziari – che abbia le risorse e la voglia di investire necessarie a riportare il Milan ad essere protagonista in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Voglio verificare molto bene questi impegni da parte di possibili acquirenti, e quindi procedo con prudenza nelle relative negoziazioni. Rimango in ogni caso disponibile a continuare ad occuparmi del Milan nei modi che mi venissero richiesti dalla eventuale nuova proprietà. Se poi non riusciremo ad individuare un acquirente con le giuste caratteristiche, allora proveremo ad andare avanti con le nostre forze. In quel caso, sarà un Milan molto giovane e tutto italiano, che darà inizio ad un nuovo ciclo”"*



Ancora con l'ItalMilan, ma basta  

Anche solo a sentirlo nominare mi viene l'orticaria, se poi dovesse davvero realizzarsi tale sciagurata eventulità, con l'Inter "cinese" che spende e spande, credo che Berlusca dovrebbe scappare in antartide..., eh ma i tifosi dovranno avere pazienza, si si, vedrà come saranno pazienti i tifosi...


----------



## wfiesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Madre natura ma liberacene una volta x tutte, basta con sto maledetto perennemente in campagna elettorale... io sono molto pessimista, ogni giorno si peggiora, questo ci condannare a brocchi pavoloso e occhio a Balotelli


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ancora con l'ItalMilan, ma basta
> 
> Anche solo a sentirlo nominare mi viene l'orticaria, se poi dovesse davvero realizzarsi tale sciagurata eventulità, con l'Inter "cinese" che spende e spande, credo che Berlusca dovrebbe scappare in antartide..., eh ma i tifosi dovranno avere pazienza, si si, vedrà come saranno pazienti i tifosi...



Più parla, più amplia il punto di non ritorno. 

Rispetto all'anno scorso è tutto diverso, dalle dichiarazioni alle intenzioni al "teatrino".


----------



## naliM77 (3 Giugno 2016)

Salve ragazzi. 

Io mi iscrivo al club degli ottimisti  e sono sempre più convinto che il Milan sia stato ceduto da molto tempo, inteso come accordi eh, la firma ancora non c'è, ma diciamo che tutti sono d'accordo. Certo i ripensamenti potrebbero sempre esserci (anche da parte cinese eh), e sopratutto non mi fascerei la testa per la trattativa "imrpovvisa" dell'Inter.

Guardate che della nostra trattiva si parla sempre, se ne parlava anche quando non c'era nessuna trattativa (Berlusconi ama stare al centro dell'attenzione). Berlusconi, quel che dice in questi giorni, lo dice solo per fini elettorali, dai su, non dimenticate che anche i "non milanisti" andranno a votare, come pensate che un tizio che vota in base al tifo, e che tifa Juve od Inter, possa prendere le notizie di un Milan ai cinesi pronti a spendere 200 milioni sul mercato?Di sicuro non voterebbe Berlusconi per dispetto, ma anzi, voterebbe Berlusconi se questi promettesse un Ital MIlan scarso. In poche parole i discorsi sull'Ital-Milan sono per gli antimilanisti e per i milanisti contrari alla cessione (comunque chi lascia la strada vecchia per la nuova...), mentre le notizie positive sono per chi è a favore della cessione.

Sì lo so, è triste parlare di gente che vota in base al tifo, ma l'italiano medio è così, purtroppo. Quindi, da come la vedo io, sono tranquillissimo. Senza elezioni di mezzo, il Milan sarebbe stato già ceduto due/tre settimane fa, ma l'occasione offerta dalla trattativa e dalla visibilità mediatica che questa permette, era troppo ghiotta agli occhi di un volpone come Berlusconi...


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Più parla, più amplia il punto di non ritorno.
> 
> Rispetto all'anno scorso è tutto diverso, dalle dichiarazioni alle intenzioni al "teatrino".




Soprattutto quest'anno sembra che i compratori abbiano ben altra caratura e ben altri capitali.

Inoltre se anche stavolta finirà in una bolla di sapone il prossimo anno il Milan lo guarderanno davvero in pochi.


----------



## Fabius.85 (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si aspettiamo il 15..intanto nel week-end l'inter passerà ai cinesi..in due settimane hanno fatto tutto, noi due mesi e ancora il nano rompe le balls...



Più di aspettare e ragionare sull'affidabilità delle notizie che arrivano non possiamo fare. Poi ovvio che il nostro umore cambierà ogni giorno però dobbiamo cercare di restare calmi. Inoltre quello che dice l'esimio Presidente in campagna elettorale non lo calcolo nemmeno. 
Di quello che fa l'inter non mi è mai interessato e mai m'interesserà, guardo solo al milan.


----------

